
Basic Machine Learning With K Nearest Neighbor and Racket - ColinWright
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/06/k-nearest-neighbor-racket/
======
tlarkworthy
IMHO the first port of call when clustering. You can use kd trees to speed it
up. Approx nearest neighbour queries for super speedups. You can transform
your data before applying to get better results, eg pca You can use it to
initialize "better" clusterers like Gaussian mixture models.

~~~
msellout
I think you mean k-means is "the first port of call when clustering."
K-nearest neighbors is a supervised learning algorithm (for regression or
classification), not a clustering algorithm.

------
patrickmay
Get those parentheses on the same line -- they get lonely all by themselves!

